# Help! Tiny trace of blood



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Help please I'm so worried!

Had e.t on Wednesday and I've got AF cramps, but I think I had a tiny trace of blood in my cervical mucus (sorry if TMI).

I'm desparate I never thought I'd get this far and I can't bear it if it all ends now. 

Has anyone else ever had similar


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Could be implantation bleeding - a very good thing!!!! I had a similar thing on my positive cycle, is it a pinky colour?? 

Good luck

Love Jules xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Jules, thanks for taking the time to reply! I've been in sucyh a state over this and I think I'm bringing dh down too    

yes it was very very pale pink... like I sometimes get a couple of days before my period starts.  I didn't know that implantation could cause a bit of bleeding. I only had embyo transfer on Wed so isn't it a bit early for implantation (I thought that usually happened about 7 days after e.t?)

Comforted to hear that you had something similar, and congrats on your beautiful +ive result!


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Mine was a very pale pink colour too!!! Sounds very promissing to me - oooooo how exciting!!

Not sure about the timing of implantation though??

Keep me posted!!

Love jules xxxxxxx


----------

